# 67 AC Duct Seal - What's Everyone Using?



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My old AC Duct to Kick Panel Seal is not in the best of shape, but not bad for it's age. I don't see these being reproduced. What's everyone using here between the duct flange (or retainer #25) and the kick panel area? I'm thinking rope caulk, some type of windshield butyl tape, or RV body tape.


----------



## gto4ben (May 27, 2018)

One can fabricate one using 1/8" & 1/4" thick EPDM Rubber sheets and build up the thickness required. I used Weldwood contact cement to bond the layers. If memory serves, it tool two of the 1/4" and one 1/8" sheets between the evap box and body. It took two of the 1/4" sheets to make the blower box to body. Two sections of rectangular pieces made of 1/4" sheets were used to make the surround portion around the blower box (template not shown). The supplier I found does not appear to have any more sheets so you'll need to locate another.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Excellent idea Ben! That's just the extra steps I was hoping for. Your finished product looks great and I appreciate the time you spent adding the visuals...that helps a lot. Thanks!


----------

